
Todolist: The perfect command-line task management app. Fast, simple, GTD - dogas
http://todolist.site/
======
Zelmor
Why did you not go with argument conventions?
[http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/basedefs/V1_...](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/basedefs/V1_chap12.html)
Would be nice if it adhered to standards.

